# Nutritional value of chicken stock



## kamp (Feb 7, 2010)

I use 2 chicken carcass, 2 chicken legs, some chicken feets, onion, carrots and some herbs when I make chicken stock. I take off all visible fat to chicken leg/carcass.

I have read that it take the calcium ++ out of the bones and that it is very nutritious with other minerals. 

Does anyone know how much calcium, magnesium ++ that can be in a home made stock? 

Will it me more nutritious the longer it boils? 

It gets jello when I put it in the frigde and then I remove the fat that has come to the top the next day.


----------



## Alix (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you miss an ingredient? Which of those listed is supposed to take the calcium out of the bones?

Gelling is good. I bet your stock is very tasty!


----------



## Constance (Feb 7, 2010)

I think she means that the bones add calcium to the broth.


----------



## kamp (Feb 7, 2010)

I have heard and read that stock contains calcium. And if I add vinegar the stock will contain _more_ calcium. But I wonder how much.


----------

